# Need 95 Dodge Neon fuel pump wiring diagram!!!



## Darick (Feb 4, 2007)

I need the fuel pump wiring diagram for a 1995 Dodge Neon. Can anyone please HELP?!


----------



## ParityError (Feb 23, 2007)

If you PM me an email address, I will send you a .PDF that might be of some help.

It is a wiring diagram that shows the Fuel Pump Relay/Motor, etc.

--PE


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2007)

I have one. Wait for my next post.


----------



## glock9022 (Jan 8, 2008)

I also need a copy of this wiring diagram ASAP. It is blowing fuses nonstop and was before I got the car. I've changed out the fuel pump but it continues to blow fuses. Can someone send me the wiring diagram to my email address? glock9022[at]hotmail.com

Thanks


----------



## RIGHTE0US (Jan 7, 2008)

You might want to look under the rear seat for your problem as that's where the harness should be running before it lands underneath the car at the tank area.


----------

